# Solved: WOL on and off Batch File



## brett30 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, I need to write a batch file to turn off around 200 computers at a certain time each night. Then I also need it to get them to turn back on in the morning. I am pretty new at writing batch files and scripting. These computers are equipped with WOL and have a supporting NIC card. The only huge problem is getting them to turn back on without using any remote server packets. I need the script to do it all straight from the sole computer it is installed on and not affect any other computer. Is this possible? They are all DELL GX620-GX745 and a few GX-755 and use windows xp. If you need anymore information. Feel free to ask. Thanks in advance. I appreciate any help.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

shutdown.exe should turn them off. Why not use the Auto power on feature of the bios to turn them back on? You can deploy the bios update using DCCU if you don't want to manually set it at each boot. The other option would be using something like wolcmd and incorporating it in the batch file.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This site is a great place for WOL stuff: http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/


----------

